# Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 4, 2015)

```
<p>According to PhotoRumors, Sigma is working on 2 versions of the 12-24mm lens. One will be an Art series lens and the other a Contemporary series lens, this is the same sort of thing they’ve done with the new 150-600 lenses.</p>
<p>Sigma currently makes a 12-24mm f/4.5-5.6 DG HSM II, and a constant aperture Art version of such a lens would be very sought after if they continue with their aggressive pricing.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
```


----------



## plam_1980 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*

Great work from Sigma recently


----------



## CanonGuy (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*

Beyond excited for this lens! Will be interesting to see the price point. 

I know it will be fantastic optically. If the price is in line with the other art lenses, canon 11-24 will be in serious competition! Yay for the consumers


----------



## pwp (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*

I've got a fair copy of the original Sigma 12-24mm f/4.5-5.6. It's fine at one aperture...f/11, which kind of limits its usefulness. It gets rolled out once or twice a year when the 16-35 f/2.8II just ain't wide enough and a stitch-up is impractical or impossible. Apparently the 12-24mm f/4.5-5.6 DG HSM II was a solid improvement on the original and I'm prepared to believe an Art 12-24 would be orders of magnitude better than my unloved clunker. I want one already.

I'm taking this thread as a reminder to sell the old 12-24 when I do my next annual spring-clean sale. 

-pw


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*

If it is f/2.8, I'm interested!


----------



## sleepnever (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*

If Sigma releases a 12-24 and it is stellar, I sure hope they weather seal it. I love my 50 ART and do use it outdoors sometimes, but its mostly my people lens and don't care so much that it is not weather sealed. However, for the price, how much does it really cost to weather seal a lens? I'm curious.


----------



## bereninga (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*

I have a feeling Sigma will not disappoint. 11mm is pretty wide, though. It'll be tough to find filters for it.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*

I can't think why they would have two versions of this specialty lens.


----------



## preppyak (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



NancyP said:


> I can't think why they would have two versions of this specialty lens.


Same reason Canon has two versions of the same specialty lens.

Some people will pay $200-300 for a decent wide angle that is f/4.5-5.6 and is basically for landscape use at f/8. Others need something more, whether its f/2.8 or a constant aperture, or the ability to be sharp at f/4. They'll pay $500+ for that.


----------



## RGF (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



YuengLinger said:


> If it is f/2.8, I'm interested!



F2.8 with ART quality IQ would be a real winner.


----------



## Pixel (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*

Considering the new 24-35 is getting less than spectacular reviews, they've got their work cut out.


----------



## CanonGuy (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



Pixel said:


> Considering the new 24-35 is getting less than spectacular reviews, they've got their work cut out.



Well, people were expecting 24 art and 35 art in a single zoom lens. That's never gonna happen! But for 999$ it brilliantly does what it's supposed to do. Come on, give it a slack. It's an f/2 zoom!


----------



## deleteme (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*

A new 12-24 would be a great thing for me. F4 would keep it affordable.
The last increment of aperture is not a practical advantage for me with this level of UW. I shoot mostly on a tripod or if handheld the UW nature minimizes shake visibility.

I, too, had a mk I version of the lens and it was invaluable in my work shooting interiors early in my business. The edges were soft but I got AOVs that my competitors could not. At the smaller apertures necessary for sharper edges using flash was a challenge.

I sold it after I bought the 17TS-E when it came out and my clients could actually see the difference in IQ. I occasionally use the Rokinon 14 and it is a brilliant lens for the money. A zoom would just be that more useful and hopefully save me from a $3K credit card bill for the Canon 11-24.


----------



## that1guyy (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*

+1 for weather sealing

Also hope they make it for FE mount for Sony.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



plam_1980 said:


> Great work from Sigma recently


Keep it up Sigma. This would be an interesting proposal


----------



## Proscribo (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



that1guyy said:


> +1 for weather sealing
> 
> Also hope they make it for FE mount for Sony.


That would require different optical design (to make use of the shorter flange distance). Otherwise the lens would be really looooong which I think Sigma doesn't want to do.


----------



## 9VIII (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*

Given that we already have the Canon 11-24 to reverse engineer, the Sigma should at least be as good as that.
I'm a sucker for low distortion lenses so hopefully they make it better in that area, but at least at Sigma prices it might make sense for me to use a crop body instead and have a nice, low vignetting and low distortion 19-38mm equivalent.


----------



## gregory4000 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*

Shooting pics for 40 years...I love the fact that third party companies can offer great products that integrate well
with what you use. Sigma is showing us all that they should be taken seriously. And after watching the release of the 11-24mm from Canon, I'm hoping for two outcomes. 1. That Sigma can duplicate a lens with similar quality ( maybe even excel in some aspects and 2. Offer this at a better price.
I'll be watching for this closely.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*

This is awesome. I really hope that they revamp their 24-70 and 70-200 as well. I'm sure that those can be much improved like everything that they've done recently.


----------



## pwp (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



RGF said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > If it is f/2.8, I'm interested!
> ...


Dream on...an f/2.8 12-24 would not only punish your bank balance but also weigh a ton. 

-pw


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



Pixel said:


> Considering the new 24-35 is getting less than spectacular reviews, they've got their work cut out.



By less than spectacular do you mean quite good and positive? Strange you think an optics manufacturer that has the only f/2 and f/1.8 zooms, and the best auto-focusing 35mm and 50mm f1.4's on the market, is a company that has their work cut out.


----------



## The Supplanter (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*

Doesn't look like an APS-C UWA is on the horizon at all. I thought it might happen since the 10-20mm f4-5.6 has been discontinued, and the 10-20mm f3.5 has been discounted.

Should I just go ahead and get the Rokinon 10mm?


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



pwp said:


> I've got a fair copy of the original Sigma 12-24mm f/4.5-5.6. It's fine at one aperture...f/11, which kind of limits its usefulness. It gets rolled out once or twice a year when the 16-35 f/2.8II just ain't wide enough and a stitch-up is impractical or impossible. Apparently the 12-24mm f/4.5-5.6 DG HSM II was a solid improvement on the original and I'm prepared to believe an Art 12-24 would be orders of magnitude better than my unloved clunker. I want one already.
> 
> I'm taking this thread as a reminder to sell the old 12-24 when I do my next annual spring-clean sale.
> 
> -pw



Unfortunately the mkII isn't quite a direct upgrade. All of the weaknesses, yes it addressed them in a good way. The poor corner resolution and vignetting at 12mm at anything bigger than f11 were addressed. But at a huge cost, the amazing lack of distortion was ruined. The mkII exhibits quite strong angular distortion of straight lines, where as the mkI was incredibly un-distorted. The mkII also exhibits quite strong barrel distortion at 12mm and the look though the viewfinder son't have that same magic.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



gregory4000 said:


> Shooting pics for 40 years...I love the fact that third party companies can offer great products that integrate well
> with what you use. Sigma is showing us all that they should be taken seriously. And after watching the release of the 11-24mm from Canon, I'm hoping for two outcomes. 1. That Sigma can duplicate a lens with similar quality ( maybe even excel in some aspects and 2. Offer this at a better price.
> I'll be watching for this closely.



Well Sigma invented the worlds first 12-24mm full frame zoom lens a long long time ago. I think it was when the 300D was announced. The only three issues with it was that it wasn't much use unless you shot at f11-f16 due to the poor corners. The lens was quite fragile inside (mine went back to Sigma three times due to loose element groups and the quality control in this particular lens was appalling. I cherry picked from 4 lenses. The other three weren't good and I feel sorry for the guys who bought the other three. 
Hopefully Sigma can rectify these three issues but keep everything that made the mkI SO unique.


----------



## Zv (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



pwp said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



I came on this thread to see if someone had posted "f/2.8 constant aperture ..." nonsense and I was not disappointed!


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



Zv said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



Nikon did it with 14-24mm...Which I'd be thrilled with.

Yes, I know you members of the f/64 club want EVERYTHING visible in sharp focus. : ''No blurry ear lobes!!!''


----------



## CanonGuy (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Pixel said:
> 
> 
> > Considering the new 24-35 is getting less than spectacular reviews, they've got their work cut out.
> ...



+1

and to add to this, all the offering cost only ~60% of Canon offerings. The winner is the consumers.


----------



## Zv (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



YuengLinger said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



Yes, but we're talking about 12mm not 14mm. Even then the Nikon 14-24 isn't exactly cheap. So are you prepared to pay for the privilege of a f/2.8 or would it not make more sense Sigma would release a lens for the masses and make it f/4?

Then again, it is Sigma so it'll probably be a 12-17mm f/2.8 zoom lens!


----------



## casperl (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*

Well some people are probably not gonna consider about this lens at all since the zoom ring is likely to turn in the "wrong direction"? :


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



PA_phoxerballzz said:


> Doesn't look like an APS-C UWA is on the horizon at all. I thought it might happen since the 10-20mm f4-5.6 has been discontinued, and the 10-20mm f3.5 has been discounted.
> 
> Should I just go ahead and get the Rokinon 10mm?



I'd say yes - Sigma is probably figuring that there isn't much room for them alongside the very affordable 10-18 STM. They could make one of their f/1.8 or f/2 zooms and shoot for higher price and quality than the Canon.. but the market for an expensive, fast, APS-C UWA zoom may just be too small. Event photogs are probably shooting FF, and for everything else, the 10-18 STM is fast enough, and has IS.


----------



## sandymandy (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*

Need more fast wideangle lenses for APS-C. 18-35 1.8 was a good start already. but....will the 12-24 really be that fast....thinking of astro and aps-c and my poorness (-_-)


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*

Whatever. If the zoom ring on the EF mount version does not twist in canon direction, i will not even remotely consider it. Even if it were 6mm-15mm @ f/1.8.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



AvTvM said:


> Whatever. If the zoom ring on the EF mount version does not twist in canon direction, i will not even remotely consider it. Even if it were 6mm-15mm @ f/1.8.



You just have to keep hammering on that like it's DR, don't you? :


----------



## The Supplanter (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



LonelyBoy said:


> I'd say yes - Sigma is probably figuring that there isn't much room for them alongside the very affordable 10-18 STM. They could make one of their f/1.8 or f/2 zooms and shoot for higher price and quality than the Canon.. but the market for an expensive, fast, APS-C UWA zoom may just be too small. Event photogs are probably shooting FF, and for everything else, the 10-18 STM is fast enough, and has IS.



Yeah it seems the market is very small for crop UWAs. I've just never been crazy about Canon's 10-18.


----------



## The Supplanter (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



sandymandy said:


> Need more fast wideangle lenses for APS-C. 18-35 1.8 was a good start already. but....will the 12-24 really be that fast....thinking of astro and aps-c and my poorness (-_-)



+1 
The Sigma 18-35 is a wonderful lens... it's just not wide enough at times. And I don't think I'd be satisfied with a 12-24 lens.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



sandymandy said:


> Need more fast wideangle lenses for APS-C. 18-35 1.8 was a good start already. but....will the 12-24 really be that fast....thinking of astro and aps-c and my poorness (-_-)



Why wouldn't you use a Tokina 11-16 f/2.8? APS-C specific lenses at the wide end make sense. Why would you use a FF wide angle to get the wide shot on crop?


----------



## casperl (Aug 8, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



AvTvM said:


> Whatever. If the zoom ring on the EF mount version does not twist in canon direction, i will not even remotely consider it. Even if it were 6mm-15mm @ f/1.8.


I knew this is coming :


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 3, 2015)

*Re: Sigma 12-24 Art & Contemporary Lenses on the Way? [CR1]*



pwp said:


> I've got a fair copy of the original Sigma 12-24mm f/4.5-5.6. It's fine at one aperture...f/11, which kind of limits its usefulness. It gets rolled out once or twice a year when the 16-35 f/2.8II just ain't wide enough and a stitch-up is impractical or impossible. Apparently the 12-24mm f/4.5-5.6 DG HSM II was a solid improvement on the original and I'm prepared to believe an Art 12-24 would be orders of magnitude better than my unloved clunker. I want one already.
> 
> I'm taking this thread as a reminder to sell the old 12-24 when I do my next annual spring-clean sale.
> 
> -pw



Yes, that's exactly my experiance too. I bought this lens literally the week it came out, back in the Eos 300D days. It really was the only wide option back in those days. Everything from Canon was silly money (16-35L mkI) and wasn't that great. But when I popped this lens on my full frame film camera...wow! So when the 5DmkI was launched...it became my main wide lens...I cobbled a filter system (way before anything commercial was available). But for landscape work, f11 is where it's at....it's really a one aperture lens. But in that zone, there has been nothing for over 10 years to touch it. I sold my copy last year and I've been getting by with my TS-e 17L. But there have been times recently where it's singular abilities would have been useful. I looked at the mkII but it didn't quite have the same look and feel the the images that the mkI had. Even at 24mm the Mk1 had a fully corrected look which I haven't seen in any other 24mm lens yet. 
I'd like the Canon 11-24L...but that's a LOT of money for a very niche lens. So if Sigma bring out an art or contemporary variant with new optics which combine the strengths of both the mkI and mkII...I might well be interested. But I'm not interested in combining the weaknesses of both lenses.


----------

